# NDGF Reminder - Darkhouse Spearfishing Holes Must be Marked



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Darkhouse Spearfishing Holes Must be Marked

Anglers are reminded that holes left in the ice while darkhouse
spearfishing must be marked with a natural object such as a tree branch
or tumbleweed.

"When a dark house is moved or a hole larger than 12 inches in diameter
is left in the ice, the hole must be adequately marked with a natural
object visible from a minimum of 150 feet," said Greg Power, fisheries
chief for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Power noted that it was especially important this winter because of the
mild weather. "We usually have good ice building conditions by
mid-January due to cold overnight temperatures," Power said. "However,
this year due to near record warm temperatures most lakes have only
10-16 inches of ice, and the icepack hasn't been growing."

A darkhouse spearfishing hole may only have an inch or two of ice
covering it the following day, Power mentioned, thus a truck tire
breaking through is a possibility. "A well marked hole is very important
in preventing such an accident," he said.


----------

